# You be the Judge and Jury



## rd_ab_penman (Jan 6, 2010)

Which one of these two Black Titanium and Platinum Sierra Elegant Beauties with Shredded Canadian Five Dollar Bills look the best?

The first one has the blank and tube painted Mat Silver/Grey.

The second one has the blank and tube painted Mat Black.

Les


----------



## Scoots (Jan 6, 2010)

I'd say the second because the shreaded money stands out more with the black paint.  The money in the first one looks too blended for me.


----------



## khogan16 (Jan 6, 2010)

I like the first one. It looks like there is more money in the blank.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Jan 6, 2010)

I'd have to go with the first one.  The colors look better.  It also appears to have more shredded money in the blank.  

James


----------



## Rum Pig (Jan 6, 2010)

I have already voted on this but on a different site but for you mob.

I vote the black one because it gives the money more depth (on the computer)


----------



## darcisowers (Jan 6, 2010)

the black.  it just looks nicer/crisper to me.  I really like the contrast.


----------



## junosdad (Jan 6, 2010)

More contrast in the second one, but the first one ties together better I think.  First one for me, but they're both really nice pens.


Sam


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 6, 2010)

I like the 2nd best.


----------



## el_d (Jan 6, 2010)

Definately the black one, and the grey one.

They both look good. Cant decide.


----------



## Chief Hill (Jan 6, 2010)

Black first as the money sticks out more to the eye.   The first one would reqire more starring wondering what it is.


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 6, 2010)

Chief Hill said:


> Black first as the money sticks out more to the eye. The first one would reqire more starring wondering what it is.


 
Ditto.  Exactly what happened to me with a US money blank.  Too much green, and the money washed out and people couldn't tell what it was.


----------



## jasontg99 (Jan 6, 2010)

+1 for the black.


----------



## rcflyer23 (Jan 6, 2010)

+1 for the Black good looking pens by the way.


----------



## snyiper (Jan 6, 2010)

I like both the first is more subtle and the black has a nice contrast...Ill pick the black if I had to choose only 1...Both are sweet!!!!


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 6, 2010)

Depends - the top looks more feminine while the bottom looks more masculine.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 6, 2010)

I like the first one, the blank ties in with the plating better to me.


----------



## THarvey (Jan 6, 2010)

The first one.


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Jan 6, 2010)

They are both great and have my vote for different reasons. however if you really press me against the wall here. The 2nd one as already mentioned I feel the depth. with that all said. the first one has a texture feel to it that is softer and it too has its place.


----------



## dow (Jan 6, 2010)

Yep, #2.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 6, 2010)

First one, The look of chips is not to my taste.


----------



## soulcutr (Jan 6, 2010)

I would have to say the black one. It pops. makes a statement.


----------



## theHullTurn (Jan 6, 2010)

I like the black one better also. First one looks too blended in my opinion.


----------



## JimB (Jan 6, 2010)

The black one becuase in the first one it all seems to blend together.


----------



## Rick_G (Jan 6, 2010)

Another vote for the 2nd one.  I like the contrast.


----------



## bgio13 (Jan 6, 2010)

Like them both but I vote for the black one because as stated by others the money stands out more. Seems to have more depth than the grey one.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 6, 2010)

I like the amount of money compressed into No.1 but with No.2 it is easier to make out that it is actually money that has been shredded and cast.

The American dollar (in my opinion) looks better as pen blanks than the Canadian!


----------



## Stevej72 (Jan 6, 2010)

I like the black one the best, although I think it would be better if it had a little bit more money.  I did two pens a couple years ago with American dollars and the blanks didn't have enough shredded money in them in my opinion. I did find a customer that thought one of them was perfect and he bought it.  The other still is in my pen case.


----------



## killer-beez (Jan 6, 2010)

Both look great.  Vote number 2 best though.  

I tried the money blank but had loads of pin holes.  How did you get rid of them?  I tried CA but the holes were full of white powder from sanding.  What did I miss?


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 6, 2010)

killer-beez said:


> Both look great. Vote number 2 best though.
> 
> I tried the money blank but had loads of pin holes. How did you get rid of them? I tried CA but the holes were full of white powder from sanding. What did I miss?


 
I had to clean mine out with a dental pick before I put any CA over the holes. But mine was a bottle stopper, so there were more holes than a pen blank due to the large size.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 6, 2010)

I like both but I really like the first one the best.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jan 6, 2010)

I like the top one better.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 6, 2010)

Second one, no contest. 
I don't care for the other shredding method at all.


----------



## DFerguson777 (Jan 6, 2010)

The black.  More contrast and to me the colors of the money pop.
The first does look more full...but "blended"....to borrow another posters word :biggrin:.
Nice job!  
-Denny-NC


----------



## eck (Jan 6, 2010)

I like the second one. Packing $ to tight only brings out the side of the bill, making most squint and saying ... whats that?


----------



## witz1976 (Jan 6, 2010)

I like them both!  Mostly because I like how the first one matches the color of the money very nicely, however I also like the the black as it makes the shredded cash stand out.  Sorry I wasn't much help...or was I? >


----------



## hunter-27 (Jan 6, 2010)

1st one


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Jan 6, 2010)

killer-beez said:


> Both look great.  Vote number 2 best though.
> 
> I tried the money blank but had loads of pin holes.  How did you get rid of them?  I tried CA but the holes were full of white powder from sanding.  What did I miss?




I apply enough CA to fill all the voids before I do any sanding to avoid white dust in the voids.
If I do happen to get some white CA dust in a void I blow out with compressed air before applying any more CA.

Les


----------



## Emaxx3 (Jan 7, 2010)

#2 by a large margin... it looks great and just works great with the pen kit.


----------



## Stick Rounder (Jan 7, 2010)

I like the first one.


----------



## juteck (Feb 12, 2011)

*Canadian Money Blank - what color to paint the tubes?*

IAP Search function worked great -- this was the question I was going to ask before I made one -- what color to paint the tubes?  

As pen makers, the choice between painting tubes black or silver/gray was split, but in general seemed to trend towards the black painted tubes. Since this post is now over a year old, has anyone tried this "poll" with the consumer -- which one sells the best?  I'm making one as a gift, and not planning on selling these, but just curious if those who do sell them have seen the difference in opinion between makers and consumers.

Thoughts?


----------



## lorbay (Feb 12, 2011)

#2 for sure is the best, cause that's the way I do them. Lol:tongue:

Lin


----------



## hunter-27 (Feb 12, 2011)

first one


----------



## Mack C. (Feb 12, 2011)

juteck said:


> IAP Search function worked great -- this was the question I was going to ask before I made one -- what color to paint the tubes?
> 
> As pen makers, the choice between painting tubes black or silver/gray was split, but in general seemed to trend towards the black painted tubes. Since this post is now over a year old, has anyone tried this "poll" with the consumer -- which one sells the best? I'm making one as a gift, and not planning on selling these, but just curious if those who do sell them have seen the difference in opinion between makers and consumers.
> 
> Thoughts?


It's my experience the black tube shows the shredded money better and therefore has been the better seller for me! I prefer to turn them in the Long Clicker style, since that's what sells!


----------



## Finatic (Feb 12, 2011)

I like the contrast in the second one.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Feb 12, 2011)

I like both actually, the black ties in the depth of the casting and allows you to see the money float if you like in the acrylic, the silver ties in the hardware and keeps it looking more homogenous over all.

I think if I choose one as a pen maker I might not pick the same one as a buyer.  I think the silver/grey would sell first, the black one gives me the idea that the pen body with the visual depth might not be as "full" as the silver grey.

I'd do what I do, when I am not sure I put both in the hands of my daughter, she is always quick to pick the better one in her mind, and, as I know, women see what men don't often see, and she's seldom wrong, my data is what sells, she is very good at helping me get that right


----------



## rkimery (Feb 12, 2011)

It's the 2nd pen, it looks better.  The contrast is the difference.  But, nice job on both.


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 12, 2011)

"guilty"  tens years hard turning is your sentence.


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't paint my tubes anymore since I went from Slab Casting to RS Mold casting.
Works great for me.

Les


----------



## JohnU (Feb 12, 2011)

I like the top one.  It just looks fuller and more complete. (imho)


----------



## wizard (Feb 12, 2011)

My vote is for the second. That pen truly has a depth to it and the money looks more prominent! Both are beautiful.


----------



## Toni (Feb 12, 2011)

2nd one for me


----------



## Pens By Scott (Feb 12, 2011)

I'd say the Second one, the contrast shows the cuttings much better (IHO)


----------



## phillywood (Feb 12, 2011)

SEcond, contrast and depth. As for the first looking to have more money I am not sure it maybe that you put more money in it.


----------



## Lulanrt (Feb 12, 2011)

The black one blends better with the pen kit. But I really like the look of the first one if used with a kit without the black trim. Both are very nice and unique.


----------



## Dorgan (Feb 12, 2011)

I have to go with the first.


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Second one seems to have better definition.


----------



## Rangertrek (Feb 12, 2011)

I like the second one the best, more contrast.


----------

